# Rare Swift



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

How are you?

Egyptian Swift Black Boulq pigeon photo "it's a rare breed of Egyptian Swift" it also a very good flyer pigeon



Regards

M.Hassan


----------

